# Loosing the gut? help lol



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys, just after some advice on loosing the belly, i went here

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/body-fat-calculator/

and my bodyfats coming in at 19.59% and im 12st but really the only fat is around my gut so really not sure how good the site is..

Iv stopped eating junk and i dont drink anymore and nothings changing, i have quite a labour intensive job which i thought would shift it after a while if i cut back on the junk lol, but no :S

For:

breakfast : cereal/fruit or 3 boiled eggs and toast

lunch : 2 packs of noodles or beans on toast or similar

dinner : meat, veg, potatoes, pasta, fish what evers cooked 

supper : cereal, fruit,

And about 3 pints of milk oer the day.

Altho my weights staying the same, should i be doing lots of cv? my aims to loose the belly then start building from there with a proper diet and training program

any advice would be great :beer:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

plenty of cardio is the only answer


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

iv got a cross trainer im going to start using for 40mins a day n see if that helps lol, is everyday too much tho?

reckon my diets ok for now to keep the fat away just need to burn it off :S


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

lots of walking works mate,approx 100kcal per mile burnt off.

i do probably12 -15miles a week


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

kewl no probs ill add it more cv n see how we go lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

your diet is not so good look up diet section you will lose belly


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

for the caloriedsim eating tho to what id be burning off its ok`ish i think? il have a read but at the mo im not weight training so dosnt need to be to complex


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Give yourself a break from the booze up til the xmas partytime. Try and see all those extra cals vanish.


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

Diet section holds all the answers you need bud!

Also, 40 mins every day on x trainer is not a problem in the slightest. 40 minutes every morning before first meal at 65% max heart rate.....jobs a good un!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Mate, your diet is not good at all. Fix that and you will get leaner than you ever thought possible 

Leave it how it is, and you will be fighting an up-hill battle all the way


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

well iv gave up the drink altho i never drunk much anyway, also cut out all the rubbish inbetween, is there any simple to follow diets u cn pop up, searching the now and theres loads 

i`l be doing the cv when i wake up, read this is the best time to train and target the fat better


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, morning CV is sensible.

Just eat every 3 hours, and pick a carb, fat and protein source from the list so that you are getting about 400-500 cals total (thats about right for a 12st guy looking to cut while lifting weights and doing cardio) from the meal:

Protein: chicken, turkey, beef, eggs, lean mince, steak

Carbs: Oats, rice, wholemeal pasta, wholemeal pittas, cous cous

Fats: Eggs, nuts, extra virgin olive oil, natural peanut butter

And have either some green veg or a small piece of fruit with each meal.

Start from there and see how you get on


----------



## amog (Oct 14, 2008)

Try doing cardio in the morning and weights later that day. It spikes your metabolism twice in the day and works wonders. Try doing this for 2 days, then have a day off etc.


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

big said:


> Well, morning CV is sensible.
> 
> Just eat every 3 hours, and pick a carb, fat and protein source from the list so that you are getting about 400-500 cals total (thats about right for a 12st guy looking to cut while lifting weights and doing cardio) from the meal:
> 
> ...


thats great buddy, ill try this for a few weeks and see how i get on  thats 500cals per meals im guessing hehe

ill pop up a quick diet tomoz, i`ll work it out tonite n get started


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, 400-500 cals per meal, plenty of protein, and 5-6 meals a day. Adjust as you go along when your metabolism adjusts.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dude try this, its not perfect but gives you a 95% accurate BF% I have posted this before.

http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

The best think you can do is cardio first thing in morning before your breakfast. Make sure you eat a clean diet no bread or other crappy carb foods.

My contest diet is like this:

Morning 8am - Breakfrast

1tsp flax

protien shake with skimmed milk

x1 cup oats made with water

mid morning - 10am

protien shake with skimmed milk

Lunch - 12

1tsp flax

50 grams brown rice with 6 ounces of chicken, 10 ounces brocolli

mid afternoon 3

same as mid morning

Dinner 6pm

same as lunch

evening meal 8

10 ounces brocolli, 6 ounces chicken

And thats it! I eat similar foods to this all year but change brown to white whilst bulking and eat 8 instead of 6 ounces of chicken. Water is another important factor, drink twice as much as you would normally drink, as your body holds alot of water, by drink just twice as much as normal after a couple of days your body will loose all the excess water. Just make sure you keep it up or it will come back twice as quick.

Have fun.


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Dude try this, its not perfect but gives you a 95% accurate BF% I have posted this before.
> 
> http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html


erm thats saying my bodyfats 10.9% :S


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

well started the cv, never really done it before so starting at the bottom lol.. iv got one of those rebox cross trainers so farand using it as soon as i get up.

stats:

weight : 12st / 168lbs

waste : 34"

hips : 35"

wrist : 7"

forarm : 11.3"

These are the measurments for the bf calculation so see how it goes lol

last 3 days

10min, 78cals burnt, 2.0 miles

12min, 85cals burnt, 2.6 miles

20mins, 142cals burnt, 4.4 miles

working up to 40mins a day


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

paulo said:


> lots of walking works mate,approx 100kcal per mile burnt off.
> 
> i do probably12 -15miles a week


A brisk walk is the best fat burner I walk minimum 10 miles a week.


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

doing 5miles a day and uping it every few days  so far so good


----------

